# "Schnupperangeln" verstösst NICHT gegen das Tierschutzgesetz



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November









*"Schnupperangeln" verstösst NICHT gegen das Tierschutzgesetz​*Wir berichteten darüber, das die spendensammelnde Tierrechtsorganisation PETA in Bayern ein Schnupperangeln des Erlanger Bezirksfischereivereins zur Anzeige brachte.

Die Landtagsabgeordnete Gabi Schmidt (Freie Wähler) hatte daraufhin bei der bayerischen Landesregierung nachgehakt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September
> 
> http://www.nordbayern.de/region/neu...t-schnupperfischen-gegen-tierschutz-1.5428618
> 
> Weil PETA gegen den Vorsitzenden des Erlanger Bezirksfischereivereins geklagt hatte wg. einem in Augen der spendensammelnden Tierrechtsorgansiation "tierschutzwidrigen" Schnupperfischen, will die Landtagsabgeordnete Gabi Schmidt von den Freien Wählern mit einer Anfrage an die Staatsregierung Klarheit über die Zulässigkeit von "Schnupperfischen" schaffen.



Selbstverständlich hatte ich mich dann mit der Abgeordneten Schmidt (Freie Wähler) in Verbindung gesetzt, die mir auch direkt versprach, uns auf dem Laufenden zu halten und zu informieren, sobald die Antwort vorliegen würde.

*Politikerin Gabi Schmidt (Freie Wähler, Bayern) hält Wort*
Heute kam nun die Mail von Frau Schmidt, mit einer Pressemitteilung sowie dem Text der Antwort der Regierung an sie, die wir nachfolgend beide im Wortlaut veröffentlichen dürfen, wofür wir uns recht herzlich bedanken.

---------------------------------------------------------------​* PRESSEMELDUNG*

_Staatsregierung antwortet auf Anfrage von Gabi Schmidt _ 

*„Schnupperfischen“ verstößt nicht gegen Tierschutzgesetz ​*
_Uehlfeld_
 „Ein nach den fischereirechtlichen Vorgaben durchgeführtes Schnupperfischen verstößt nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz“, 
dies geht aus der Antwort der Staatsregierung auf eine Anfrage der Freie Wähler Landtagsabgeordneten Gabi Schmidt hervor.

 Diese Vorgaben beinhalten unter anderem, dass niemand einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen zufügen darf; die gefangenen Fische müssen also als Nahrungsmittel verwertet werden. Außerdem dürfen Kinder die Angelfischerei nicht selbstständig ausüben, sondern nur an der Ausübung des volljährigen Inhabers eines gültigen Fischereischeins teilnehmen. 
Vor allem dürfen Kinder nicht beim Abködern eines lebenden Fisches sowie beim Betäuben und Töten von Fischen tätig werden. Die genannten Regelungen gelten für Kinder unter 10 Jahren und für Schulklassen und Schülergruppen sowie andere Kinder- und Jugendgruppen, wenn die Gruppenmitglieder zwischen 10 und 18 Jahre alt sind. 

Im Ergebnis können also bei Einhaltung der Vorgaben auch Kinder- und Jugendgruppen im Rahmen von Ferienprogrammen oder sonstigen, durch Fischereivereine organisierten Kursen durch „Schnupperfischen“ die Angelfischerei kennen lernen. Dann hält auch die Staatsregierung das „Schnupperfischen“ für ein wertvolles pädagogisches Angebot. 



„Ich bin froh, dass die Angelvereine nun über diese Klarstellung verfügen und begrüße es auch, dass die Politik den Fischern auf diese Weise den Rücken stärkt“, 
kommentiert Schmidt. Ausgangspunkt für die Anfrage der Abgeordneten war die Klage einer Tierschutzorganisation gegen einen Erlanger Verein, der ein „Schnupperfischen“ veranstaltet hatte. 
In der Folge sagten mehrere Angelvereine im westlichen Mittelfranken ihre Jugendangebote ab. 
„Die Klage war in meinen Augen von Beginn an unbegründet, hat aber für große Verunsicherung gesorgt. Dabei leisten die Angelvereine mit ihren Jugendprogrammen einen wichtigen gesellschaftlichen Beitrag, indem sie die Kinder und Jugendlichen an den Lebensraum Wasser heranführen. Hoffentlich wird das Schnupperfischen im nächsten Sommer wieder flächendeckend angeboten“, 
so Schmidt, die darüber hinaus anregt, die Altersgrenze beim Schnupperfischen abzuschaffen. 

Auf diese Weise könnten noch mehr Interessierte an die Themen Fischerei und Gewässerpflege herangeführt werden. Das Verfahren gegen Mitglieder des Bezirksfischereivereins Erlangen wurde inzwischen übrigens von der Staatsanwaltschaft ohne Anklageerhebung eingestellt. 

Auch sonst ist der Staatsregierung kein in der Vergangenheit gerichtlich festgestellter Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz im Rahmen von Schnupperfischen bekannt. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------​
*FRAGEN UND ANTWORTEN an die/von der bayerischen Regierung​*
*Schriftliche Anfrage der Abgeordneten Gabi Schmidt 
vom 18. August 2016 betreffend Zulässigkeit von „Schnupperfischen“ *

Anlagen 
3 Kopien dieses Schreibens  


Sehr geehrte Frau Präsidentin, 

die Schriftliche Anfrage der Abgeordneten Gabi Schmidt wird in Abstimmung mit dem Staatsministerium für Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz wie folgt beantwortet:

*Zu Frage 1 a): *
_Wie beurteilt die Staatsregierung das Angebot des Schnupperfischens“ allgemein? _
Unter „Schnupperfischen“ versteht man das Heranführen von Kindern und Jugendlichen an die Fischerei. Wer die Fischerei in Bayern ausüben will, muss grundsätzlich Inhaber eines Fischereischeins sein. Ein solcher wird erst ab Vollendung des 10. Lebensjahres (bis zur Vollendung des 18. Lebensjahres) als Jugendfischereischein ausgestellt (Art. 58 Abs. 2 Bayerisches Fischereigesetz). Der Jugendfischereischein berechtigt nur in Begleitung eines volljährigen Inhabers eines Fischereischeins zum Angeln. Das „Schnupperfischen“ hingegen dient dazu, auch jüngeren Kindern oder Kinder- und Jugendgruppen ohne vorherige Erteilung eines Jugendfischereischeins erste Erfahrungen auf dem Gebiet der Angelfischerei zu ermöglichen und ist geeignet, bei den jungen Menschen ein Bewusstsein für den Lebensraum Wasser und seiner Bewohner zu wecken. 

*Zu Frage 1 b): *
_Sieht sie darin ein wertvolles pädagogisches Jugendangebot?_ 
Das „Schnupperfischen“ ist eine geeignete Methode, um Kindern  einen ersten Einblick in die Angelfischerei zu verschaffen. Entscheidend ist hierbei, dass die Kinder unter ständiger fachkundiger Aufsicht stehen. Das „Schnupperfischen“ darf nur in Anwesenheit einer volljährigen Person stattfinden, die einen gültigen Fischereischein besitzt und die über die notwendige Autorität verfügt. Insbesondere ist den Anforderungen des Tierschutzes Rechnung zu tragen. Daher dürfen Kinder nicht beim Abködern eines lebenden Fisches sowie beim Betäuben und Töten von Fischen tätig werden. Ein Kind darf nur im Rahmen seiner Einsicht und Befähigung in die Ausübung des Fischfangs einbezogen werden. Die volljährige Person muss stets bereit und in der Lage sein, unmittelbar einzugreifen, so dass sie die Fangtätigkeit ständig „in der Hand“ behält.  
Ein Kind unter 10 Jahren darf keine eigene Angel verwenden, sondern nur am Fischfang des erwachsenen Fischereiausübenden beteiligt werden (Nr. 10.6.1der Verwaltungsvorschriften zum Vollzug fischereirechtlicher Bestimmungen – VwVFiR). 
Entsprechendes gilt für Schulklassen, Schüler-, Kinder- und Jugendgruppen, die zwischen 10 und 18 Jahren alt sind. Auch diese können unter sachkundiger Begleitung und Beaufsichtigung durch Lehrkräfte und Fischereischeininhaber an die Angelfischerei herangeführt werden (Nr. 10.6.2 VwVFiR) (siehe hierzu auch Antwort zu Frage 5). 
Insgesamt bewertet die Staatsregierung das Heranführen der Kinder und Jugendlichen als wertvolles pädagogisches Angebot. Nach Auskunft des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern e. V. wird dieses auch entsprechend angenommen. 

*Zu Frage 2): *
_Betrachtet die Staatsregierung das „Schnupperfischen“ als Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz?_

 Ein nach den fischereirechtlichen Vorgaben durchgeführtes „Schnupperfischen“ verstößt nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Der Grundsatz, dass niemand einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen darf (§ 1 Satz 2 Tierschutzgesetz) wird gewahrt. Wie bereits in der Antwort zu Frage 1. b) ausgeführt, dürfen Kinder nach Nr. 10.6.1 VwVFiR die Angelfischerei nicht selbstständig ausüben, sondern nur an der Ausübung des volljährigen Inhabers eines gültigen Fischereischeins teilnehmen. 
Ein sachkundiger Umgang mit dem Lebewesen Fisch ist damit sichergestellt. Entsprechendes gilt, wenn Schulklassen und Jugendgruppen an die Fischerei herangeführt werden. Auch hier haben die aufsichtführenden Fischereischeininhaber die Ausübung der Fischerei „in der Hand“ und stellen das tierschutzgerechte Abködern, Betäuben und Töten der Fische sicher.  
Im Übrigen werden auch beim „Schnupperfischen“ die gefangenen Fische sinnvoll, d. h. als Nahrungsmittel verwertet. 

*Frage 3 a): *
_Wurde in der Vergangenheit beim „Schnupperfischen“ ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz gerichtlich festgestellt?_
Ein in der Vergangenheit gerichtlich festgestellter Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz ist uns nicht bekannt.  

*Frage 3 b): *
_Wie viele Klagen gab es hier in Bayern insgesamt? _

Klagen im Zusammenhang mit „Schnupperfischen“ sind hier nicht bekannt. 
In der Presse wurde kürzlich von einer Klage der Tierschutzorganisation PETA gegen Mitglieder des Bezirksfischereivereins Erlangen berichtet. Das Verfahren wurde zwischenzeitlich von der Staatsanwaltschaft nach § 170 Abs. 2 Strafprozessordnung eingestellt. 

*Frage 4 a): *
_Welche Bedingungen müssen konkret von den Vereinen erfüllt sein, damit kein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz begangen wird? _

Siehe Antworten zu Frage 1. b) und 2). 

*Frage 4 b): *
_Wie können sich Vereine absichern? _

Indem sie die in den VwVFiR genannten Voraussetzungen einhalten und die gefangenen Fische sinnvoll verwerten, in der Regel also verspeisen. I. Ü. siehe Antworten zu Frage 1. b) und 2). 

*Frage 5): *
_Treffen die Bestimmungen der Verwaltungsvorschriften zum Vollzug fischereirechtlicher Bestimmungen (VwVFiR), hier vor allem Nr. 10.6.2 VwVFiR, auch für Kindergruppen bei Schnupperfischen“ im Rahmen von Ferienprogrammen zu? _

In entsprechender Anwendung der Regelungen in Nr. 10.6.2 VwVFiR können nicht nur Schulklassen und Schülergruppen, Sondern auch andere Kinder- und Jugendgruppen, deren Mitglieder das 10., nicht aber das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben, an die Fischerei herangeführt werden, ohne dass sie im Besitz eines Fischereischeins sind. So können Kinder- und Jugendgruppen auch im Rahmen von Ferienprogrammen oder sonstigen, durch Fischereivereine organisierten Kursen die Angelfischerei kennen lernen, ohne  einen Jugendfischereischein besitzen zu müssen.
Voraussetzung ist allerdings auch bei diesen Gruppen in jedem Fall eine verantwortliche und sachkundige Anleitung und Begleitung der Kinder und Jugendlichen, die selbst nicht „Fischereiausübende“ sind.  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen  


Helmut Brunner 

---------------------------------------------------------------------​*Fazit:*

Natürlich wieder "sinnvoller Grund zuerst mal Verwertung".

Da wird man (nicht nur in Bayern) noch dicke Bretter bohren müssen.

Dass aber hier immer wieder PETA als "Tierschutzorganisation" dargestellt wird, obwohl sie selbst sich als Tierrechtler auf Grundlage des Antispeziesismus sehen, wertet diese in meinen Augen spendensammelnde Sektierergruppe unnötig auf.

Positiv auf der anderen Seite:
Ein klares Bekenntnis der bayerischen Regierung zum Angeln auch gerade als sinnvolles, pädagogisches Instrument.

Und das ist viel mehr und positiver, als man in der letzten Zeit oft zu lesen oder sehen bekam, in den von der spendensammelnden Schütezrindustrie dominierten Medien.

*Unser herzlicher Dank nochmal an Frau Schmidt von den Freien Wählern, für die prompte Benachrichtigung!!*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Schnupperangeln" verstösst NICHT gegen das Tierschutzgesetz*

Mal sehen, ob die als Fischereiverbände getarnten Naturschutzverbände im DAFV und der DAFV selber nun diese Steilvorlage zum Kampf gegen PETA aufnehmen, oder ob sie beim Thema PETA wieder versagen, wie das letzte Mal auch schon:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319758


----------



## Vanner (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Schnupperangeln" verstösst NICHT gegen das Tierschutzgesetz*

Von was träumst du eigentlich nachts? Das wird doch nie was.


----------



## daci7 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Schnupperangeln" verstösst NICHT gegen das Tierschutzgesetz*

... da kann ich mir ja eher vorstellen, dass von Seiten "unserer Vertreter" ein zweites Gutachten eingefordert wird aus welchem ganz klar hervorgeht, dass Schnupperangeln doch gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt ...
:g
Abgesehen davon: Eine schöne Sache. Ich hoffe, dass nun jene Vereine die, aus Angst vor rechtlichen Folgen, ihre Schnupperkurse gestrichen haben, diese wieder aufnehmen - und eventuell auch andere Vereine über solche Angebote nachdenken!


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Schnupperangeln" verstösst NICHT gegen das Tierschutzgesetz*

ich geh ab jetzt nur noch Schnuppern


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Schnupperangeln" verstösst NICHT gegen das Tierschutzgesetz*

Die Antwort aus dem Ministerium wiederholt nur das, was im Gesetz bzw. der Verordnung und den Verwaltungsvorschriften steht. Die Rechtslage war für jemanden der sich im Bayerischen Fischereirecht etwas eingearbeitet hat auch vorher schon bekannt. 

*Aber* jetzt wurde es Dank dem Einsatz von Frau Schmidt halt auch mal klar vom Ministerium "ausgesprochen". Jetzt hat man es "Schwarz auf Weiß". So kann man Angelvereinen vor Ort konkret helfen - super Arbeit von Frau Schmidt. Respekt und Dankeschön!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Schnupperangeln" verstösst NICHT gegen das Tierschutzgesetz*

Und:
Nachdem das aber nun so klar "ÖFFENTLICH" wurde, könnte man bei zukünftigen Anzeigen durch PETA wg. Schnupperangeln auch die Karte einer Anzeige wegen falscher Beschuldigung ziehen.
Der jeweils betroffene Veranstalter (Verein etc.), mit Hilfe vom bayerischen Verband dann...


----------



## Deep Down (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Schnupperangeln" verstösst NICHT gegen das Tierschutzgesetz*

Sehr schön, dass sich das Ministerium in dieser Weise äußert! 

Es gilt zwar Gewaltenteilung aber dies scheint die StA in diesem Falle ebenfalls so zu sehen und stellte das Verfahren ein.

Sehr begrüßenswert, dass hierdurch Petra die Grenzen aufgezeigt werden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Schnupperangeln" verstösst NICHT gegen das Tierschutzgesetz*

Und jetzt sollen die Verbände was draus machen - solche Steilvorlagen kriegen sie nicht täglich!!


----------



## Ossipeter (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Schnupperangeln" verstösst NICHT gegen das Tierschutzgesetz*

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt! Problem ist halt, dass nicht alle Fischerei-und Angelvereine bei einem Verband sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Schnupperangeln" verstösst NICHT gegen das Tierschutzgesetz*

Die clevereren sind eh nicht verbandsorgansiert, wenn sie sich eh alleine helfen müssen,  weil die Verbände pennen.

Da ist das Geld besser in nen guten Anwalt investiert als in Jahrzehnte Verbandsbeiträge für nix.......


----------



## Hezaru (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Schnupperangeln" verstösst NICHT gegen das Tierschutzgesetz*

Klare Fragen und Antworten.#6
Gut so, ich bin beeindruckt.
Trotz kleinem Geplänkel mit Aufsichtsperson etz. ist das schon mal ne Aussage.
Wie Franz schon sagte eigentlich nur eine Wiedergabe von bestehenden Gesetzen, aber diesmal vom Ministerium.
Da hat nur noch die Aussage gefehlt das künftige Anzeigen ans Ministerium zu richten sind
Ob die Veranstalter organisiert sind oder nicht hat nach meiner Meinung wenig Relevanz.
Aufsicht gewährleistet mit Angelschein und alles im Griff, fertig.
Ja, eine Steilvorlage Hoch 10|bigeyes 


Aber:
Diese Anfrage im Königreich Bayern kam nicht von der Königlichen Partei.|bigeyes
Sonder von der Freien Wähler Abgeordneten Gabi Schmidt.
Wollt ich nur mal Erwähnen einfach so..#h


----------



## dieteraalland (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Schnupperangeln" verstösst NICHT gegen das Tierschutzgesetz*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Klare Fragen und Antworten.#6
> 
> 
> Aber:
> ...



war das dann etwa majestätsbeleidigung |kopfkrat


----------



## Hezaru (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Schnupperangeln" verstösst NICHT gegen das Tierschutzgesetz*

war das dann etwa majestätsbeleidigung |kopfkrat 

Nein.
Eher ein Versäumnis der Königlichen Partei die sich nicht wundern sollte wenn auch mal andere gewählt werden (vielleicht auch von Anglern??)|bla:


----------



## snofla (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Schnupperangeln" verstösst NICHT gegen das Tierschutzgesetz*

hoffe auch das sich der Verband in NRW dies zu nutzen nimmt und was daraus macht...........

aber irgendwie hab ich da andere Befürchtungen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Schnupperangeln" verstösst NICHT gegen das Tierschutzgesetz*



snofla schrieb:


> hoffe auch das sich der Verband in NRW dies zu nutzen nimmt und was daraus macht...........


Welcher?
Der Verbotsverband Westfalen-Lippe?

Wer Setzkescherverbot neu einbringt, wo er überall sonst eher zugelassen wird (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317605) und Angelverbote wie bei der Marina Rünthe wegen eigener Unfähigkeit bei der Kontrolle verhängt (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4579495#post4579495), soll Schnupperangeln gut heissen? 


*verbieten - verbieten - verbieten - verbieten - verbieten 
Anglern alles verbieten
verbieten- verbieten- verbieten!!.....*​


----------



## snofla (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Schnupperangeln" verstösst NICHT gegen das Tierschutzgesetz*

Ja Thomas, genau der.....Zum Glück nicht mehr von uns bezahlt


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Schnupperangeln" verstösst NICHT gegen das Tierschutzgesetz*

grins - gut gemacht!!


----------



## savelinus (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Schnupperangeln" verstösst NICHT gegen das Tierschutzgesetz*

Hallo zusammen,
da sind wir in Bayern doch ein wenig besser dran, wenn man manche andere Bundesländer mit ihren Jagd.- und (Angel)-Fischerei feindlichen Gesetzen und Bestimmungen sieht.. Wann wird PETA endlich zur kriminellen Vereinigung erklärt? Savelinus


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Schnupperangeln" verstösst NICHT gegen das Tierschutzgesetz*

Ihr habt dafür nen anglerfeindlichen Verband ;-)))

Und nur Glück, das bei euch das AFVIG §11 Abknüppelgebot nicht durchgesetzt, sondern meist weggeschaut wird...
;-))))


----------



## ulf (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Schnupperangeln" verstösst NICHT gegen das Tierschutzgesetz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die clevereren sind eh nicht verbandsorgansiert, wenn sie sich eh alleine helfen müssen,  weil die Verbände pennen.
> 
> Da ist das Geld besser in nen guten Anwalt investiert als in Jahrzehnte Verbandsbeiträge für nix.......



Hallo

Zumindest der mittelfränkische Verband stand helfend zur Seite, auch wenn das dein Verbands-Weltbild etwas ankratzt ;-).

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Schnupperangeln" verstösst NICHT gegen das Tierschutzgesetz*

Die gehören witzigerweise zu denen, die auch dankbar über meine Infomails sind - auch wenn sie bez. bayrischem Abknüppelgebot etc. definitiv ne andere Meinung vertreten (pro Abknüppeln) als es sich für anständige Angler gehört (Entscheidungsfreiheit für Angler)..

Dass das auch dem geschuldet ist, das viele der von mittelfränkischen Verband bewirtschafteten Gewässer vom Staat bewirtschaftet werden und die "keinen Stress mit dem Staat und Behörden" wollen, ist so, machts aber  nicht besser...

Wir waren ja auch schon bei denen auf der HV und hatten berichtet ....

Das alles bringt also mein Verbandsweltbild in keinster Art und Weise ins Wanken, sondern bestätigt meine Meinung eher noch ;-)

Da ändert auch ne einsame Schwalbe wie jetzt Hilfe gegen PETA nix, da müsste (viel) mehr kommen, wenngleich ich dieses Engagement der Mittelfranken  gegen PETA *AUSDRÜCKLICH* gut heisse!!!


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Schnupperangeln" verstösst NICHT gegen das Tierschutzgesetz*

Hallo,

Heute ist dazu ein ganz guter Artikel in den Nürnberger Nachrichten unter der Rubrik: Metropolregion und Bayern mit dem Titel "Schnupperfischen ist keine Tierquälerei". Untertitel: Landwirtschaftsministerium springt Anglern bei-Übungen für Kinder sogar "pädagogisch wertvoll".
Da sag noch einer was über die Bayern. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

